# Kennel cough in rats? Also: ditzy vet. Are these the correct dosages?



## Lesti (Jun 25, 2013)

Ok, so my dogs have bordatella (kennel cough) and my mom read somewhere that this can be transferred to pocket pets such as rats and guinea pigs, etc. Is this true? I can't seem to find any info on it, and I searched this site too. If it CAN be given to them, then will baytril work for this? Stitch was on doxycycline for his URI (0.1cc/ twice a day) for 10 days, and that didn't work so he was on baytril (0.3cc/ twice a day) for 10 days as well. That got rid of it, but then Beau got it and somehow gave it back to him :/ So then Stitch was on baytril for 3 more days (his is gone) and Beau is currently on it for 10 at the same dosage... So if baytril does work for kennel cough then Beau should be covered but Stitch wouldn't be... Haha I'm confusing myself so here are my basic questions: Can rats get bordatella? If they can, will baytril or doxy treat it? Do those dosages sound right? I'm fairly sure they are but I really think we should get a better vet haha. She's fresh out of school and is NOT afraid to tell you that you probably know more than she does. She wanted to give Beau doxy and he's only 4 months ??? Mrfff.... help please? BTW my rats are pretty good but my ipod isn't and that's why I haven't been on


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

They can get bordetella, it can be very nasty in rats, one of , y friends lost a lot of her rats to it. First thing is I woild move that rats to a room t be e dogs are not allowed in. Before going in change your top layer of clothes and wash your hands, its not perfect but it will help. Unfortunatly whilst baytril and doxy are useful for fighting myco, bordetella is a virus, so like bad flu in rats, you cant treat these with antibiotics, the antibiotucs can only work on the bacterial infection such as myco. If they are unwell I would put them on it as often the bordetella makes them secumb to worse myco, but I also itself it wont protect them or make them better. As good a quarentine from your dog as possible is your best bet. 

If your rats do get it then an anti inflamatory such as metacam or asprin may help relieve the symptoms, but your main way to help is to support them through it. They go down hill very fast and struggle to drink and eat, so make sure they are getting fluids, something like apple juice is great when they are badly ill and floppy, also liquid foods like thick soups and baby food can help. Hopefully it wont come go this and your rats are ok. I woildnt 2ant anyone to go through that. I cant tell you about other small pets though, just know about rats. Oh also dont have contact with anyone elses rats in this time, warn your vet if you visit that it is very infectious from rat to rat, I think its spread via moistire droplets in yhe air. If they do fall ill then give it 4 to 6 weeks after the last rat shows symptoms, if not then 3 weeks after your dog is better is probably safe.


----------



## Lesti (Jun 25, 2013)

That sounds horrible  Thankfully my dogs are almost over it and the rats have been doing great too. They even got rid of their respiratory infections. My dogs can't go in my room anyway, which is where my rats are kept, so that wasn't an issue. Thanks for all the helpful info!


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

Weve just had another case of this in the uk and ive found out a bit more on it from that, so just in case you ever need it using coamox, brand name synulux, is the recommended med for it. Without that mortality rate is very high so well worth blanket treating as soon as you see any symptoms as rats have very little resistance to it. Touch wood yours will be all fine though


----------



## Lesti (Jun 25, 2013)

Yup, mine are all good. Thanks!


----------

